
AdonisJs 3.0 Release - jmedwards
https://adonisjs.svbtle.com/adonisjs-30-release
======
nbrempel
I've recently discovered AdonisJS and it is easily the most productive NodeJS
framework out there.

It uses some good OO design principles that takes some of the wtf out of
working in Node.

